# A living room in progress



## ophir (Jun 21, 2011)

Samsung PN42B450 42" 720P Plasma
Samsung BD-P1600 Blu-Ray Player
Denon AVR-3310ci
Hsu HB-1 MK2 Mains
Hsu HC-1 MK2 Center
VTI UF29 stands filled with sand
Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC DVR
ZLine Paris ZL690 3-in-1 entertainment center
Zune audio over HDMI from Lenovo U350 laptop
Logitech Harmony 510 remote
Generic Monoprice.com HDMI cables and 16ga speaker wire
Key West Left Facing Sectional couch from Mor Furniture - may be the best purchase I ever made


----------

